# training routine on test e cycle



## arthuroarti (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I am starting my cycle in 1 week time and am currently tailoring a good routine. My aim is to gain as much muscle as possible in these 10 weeks of test E.

I have got 2 routines to choose from:

*1st: *

Monday: Chest/Biceps


4 sets of Incline Dumbbell Press, 8-10 reps

3 sets of Bench Press, 8-10 reps

3 sets of Incline Flies, 8-10 reps

3 sets of Chest Dips until failure

3 sets of Barbell Curls, 8-10 reps

3 sets of Preacher Curls, 8-10 reps, then drop the weight to half, and push out another 8


Tuesday: Legs/Calves


 4 sets of Squats 8-10 reps

 3 sets of Lunges 8-10 reps

 3 sets of Leg Press 8-10 reps

 3 sets of Leg Extensions till failure

 3 sets of Leg Curls 8-10 reps


Calves are self explanatory, just use some of the machines till failure, a lot of reps, feel the burn.

Wednesday: Back


 3 sets of Lat Pulldowns 8-10 reps

 4 sets of Deadlifts 8-10 reps

 3 sets of Bent Over Rows 8-10 reps

 3 sets of Dumbell Rows 8-10 reps

 3 sets of Hyperextensions 8-10 reps


Thursday: Shoulders/Triceps


 4 sets of Shoulder Press, alternate with Barbell & Dumbell every week 8-10 reps

 3 sets of Upright Rows supersetted with Lateral Raises 8-10 reps

 3 sets of front raises 8-10 reps

 3 sets of Lying Rear Delt Raises 8-10 reps

 3 sets of Close-Grip Bench Press 8-10 reps

 4 sets of Pulldowns 8-10 reps

 3 sets of Skullcrushers 8-10 reps


Saturday: Full Body


 3 sets of Deadlifts 8-10 reps

 3 sets of Squats 8-10 reps

 3 sets of Clean and Jerk 8-10 reps

 3 sets of Weighted Pull ups 8-10 reps


*
2nd: Layne Norton's phat:*

Day 1: Upper Body Power Day


Pulling Power Movement: Bent over or Pendlay rows
3 sets of 3-5 reps

Assistance Pulling movement: Weighted Pull ups
2 sets of 6-10 reps

Auxiliary Pulling movement: Rack chins
2 sets of 6-10 reps

Pressing Power Movement: Flat dumbbell presses
3 sets of 3-5 reps

Assistance pressing movement: Weighted dips
2 sets of 6-10 reps

Assistance pressing movement:  Seated dumbbell shoulder presses
3 sets of 6-10 reps

Auxiliary curling movement: Cambered bar curls
3 sets of 6-10 reps

Auxiliary extension movement: Skull crushers
3 sets of 6-10 reps


Day 2: Lower Body Power Day


Pressing Power Movement: Squats
3 sets of 3-5 reps

Assistance pressing movement: Hack Squats
2 sets of 6-10 reps

Assistance extension movement: Leg extensions
2 sets of 6-10 reps

Assistance pulling movement: Stiff legged deadlifts
3 sets of 5-8 reps

Assistance pulling/curling movement: Glute ham raises or lying leg curls
2 sets of 6-10 reps

Auxiliary calf movement: Standing calf raise
3 sets of 6-10 reps

Auxiliary calf movement: Seated calf raise
2 sets of 6-10 reps


Day 3: Rest Day 4: Back and Shoulders Hypertrophy Day


Pulling Power Exercise speed work: Bent over or Pendlay rows
6 sets of 3 reps with 65-70% of normal 3-5 rep max

Hypertrophy pulling movement: Rack chins
3 sets of 8-12 reps

Hypertrophy pulling movement: Seated cable row
3 sets of 8-12 reps

Hypertrophy pulling movement: Dumbbell rows or shrugs bracing upper body against an incline bench
2 sets of 12-15 reps

Hypertrophy pulling movement: Close grip pulldowns
2 sets of 15-20 reps

Hypertrophy shoulder movement: Seated dumbbell presses
3 sets of 8-12 reps

Hypertrophy shoulder movement: Upright rows
2 sets of 12-15 reps

Hypertrophy shoulder movement: Side lateral raises with dumbbells or cables
3 sets of 12-20 reps


Day 5: Lower Body Hypertrophy Day


Lower Body Power Exercise speed work: Squats
6 sets of 3 reps with 65-70% of normal 3-5 rep max

Hypertrophy pressing movement: Hack squats
3 sets of 8-12 reps

Hypertrophy pressing movement: Leg presses
2 sets of 12-15 reps

Hypertrophy extension movement: Leg extensions
3 sets of 15-20 reps

Hypertrophy pulling movement: Romanian deadlifts
3 sets of 8-12 reps

Hypertrophy curling movement: Lying leg curls
2 sets of 12-15 reps

Hypertrophy curling movement: Seated leg curls
2 sets of 15-20 reps

Hypertrophy calf movement: Donkey calf raises
4 sets of 10-15 reps

Hypertrophy calf movement: Seated calf raises
3 sets of 15-20 reps


Day 6: Chest and Arms Hypertrophy Day


Pressing Power Exercise speed work: Flat dumbbell presses
6 sets of 3 reps with 65-70% of normal 3-5 rep max

Hypertrophy pressing movement: Incline dumbbell presses
3 sets of 8-12 reps

Hypertrophy pressing movement: Hammer strength chest press
3 sets of 12-15 reps

Hypertrophy fly movement: Incline cable flyes
2 sets of 15-20 reps

Hypertrophy curling exercise: Cambered bar preacher curls
3 sets of 8-12 reps

Hypertrophy curling exercise: Dumbbell concentration curls
2 sets of 12-15 reps

Hypertrophy curling exercise: Spider curls bracing upper body against an incline bench
2 sets of 15-20 reps

Hypertrophy extension exercise: Seated tricep extension with cambered bar
3 sets of 8-12 reps

Hypertrophy extension exercise: Cable pressdowns with rope attachment
2 sets of 12-15 reps

Hypertrophy extension exercise: Cable kickbacks
2 sets of 15-20 reps


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

Well the above could work quite well but if you want max gains thats alot of time in the gym that would be better spent eating and resting lol, i've tried all sorts over the years and full body compounds 2-3 times a week have given the best gains in strength and mass 4-5 sets of 4-8 reps have worked best for me it's pretty taxing hence the 2-3 days i do this: warm up lat pulls or pull up's, reverse fly's, bench, military press, bent over row, deadlift and finish with squats 10 wide 10 close 10 right lunge 10 left lunge for 3 sets if you can manage that more than 2-3 times a week your not working hard enough.


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

High intensity heavy compound work with some isolation work too and you cant go far wrong imo.

Something like this maybe:-

Day 1

CHEST/BICEPS

Incline bench press, 2 warm ups 2 worksets to failure

Hammer press, 2 worksets to failure

Incline fly, 2 worksets to failure

CableXover 1 workset to failure

Day 2

Legs

Squats 2 warm ups 2 worksets(dropsets)

Leg press 2 worksets (dropsets)

Leg extension 2 work sets to failure

SLDL 2 worksets

Leg curl 2 worksets to failure

Day 3 Off

Day 4

SHOULDER/TRICEPS

Smith machine seated press 2 warm ups 2 worksets to failure

Cable lateral raise 2 worksets to failure

Hammer shoulder press 2 worksets to failure

Wide grip upright row 2 worksets to failure

Skull crushers 2 worksets to failure

V bar pushdowns 2 worksets to failure

Revrese grip pressdowns 2 worksets to failure

Day 5

BACK/REAR DELTS

Deadlift 2 warmups 2 worksets

Wide grip pulldowns 2 worksets

Bentover rows 2 worksets

Searted row 2 worksets

Pullovers 2 worksets

Face pulls 2 worksets to failure

Reverse pec deck 2 worksets to failure

Day 6 OFF

Day 7 repeat

Hope you can take something from this mate the key is intensity forced reps, drops etc imo you should be aiming to train like this wether on cycle or not imo.


----------

